# Dry hands... suggestions?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm a little obsessive about washing my hands lately and this cold, windy weather is not helping. The back of my hands are very dry, to the point that one is beginning to crack. Any suggestions for severely dry hands? 

Thanks


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I have been using Neutrogena Norwegian Formula hand cream. It works really well and doesn't take but about a dime sized squirt. I put it on first thing in the morning, maybe once during the day and just before bed. It worked really well for me this past winter. Also, I find that although washing my hands in warm/hot water feels really good, washing them in cold tap water causes less cracks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

bag balm is great, or you can do lotion. A little trick, if you get some gloves, rubber medical gloves and put the lotion/hand cream what ever and put your hands in there and use a hair tye around your wrist to keep them on, it will kinda heat up and soak into your skin. I wear flip flops during the summer, I can not stand my feet to be hot so my feet dry out bad, I just get cheap lotion and shopping bags and do that to my feet at night time, its awsome.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

home made lotion bars saved my daughters hands...

1 part bees wax
1 part cocobutter
1 part shea butter
1 part coconut butter/olive oil or almond oil

I use 3 oz each 

1-2 Vit E gel caps, snipped open 
10-20 drops ess. oil of choice if desired

in a double broiler, melt wax..add cocobutter melt...add shea butter melt..add last oil choice and melt
remove from heat and add Vit E from gel caps and ess oil if using..

pour quickly into your mold of choice...

with out a water stage in this lotion, you get a true moisturizing bar...I have used almond butter instead of cocobutter for a softer set..: )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Corn huskers is good stuff, I've bought it and used it before. You get it with other hand/body lotions, I think it's usually down on the bottom shelf. Clear bottle with a yellow cap I believe. 

I'm having the same problem with my hands being extremely dry, in fact, I've been thinking about getting something. I use regular hand/body lotion and usually that works fine, but for some reason right now it's not helping.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I love utter butter its amazing I use it before milking and all the time! It helps with utters too hence the name lol!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am obsessive about washing my hands too, and I have had up to 7 cracks on my hands that would bleed...

I highly recommend going to your local feed/farm supply store and getting bag balm. Slather that all over your hands, more is better, and put gloves on. Leave that on overnight and Viola! Your hands are soft as a baby's behiney...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I use a body lotion called Everyday Shea. It is paraben free, scent free and uses unrefined ingredients. My hands were cracked and bleeding before I started using it but not now. If I use most other lotions they either do nothing for my hands or they irritate the cracks and make it worse. Makes udders soft as butter too.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with bag balm. It will also draw the pain out of it as well. If your does get a chapped udder, it's great for that too. If I get a bad cut, I'll slather some of that on and put a band-aid on over it and speeds up the healing process. I love this stuff! Heads up, a dab will do you. We have a medium sized jar of this from years ago. I don't believe it has an expiration date either. It's great stuff. I've also heard of people using Vicks Vapo Rub. I've never tried it, but I guess it works wonders.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I agree with bag balm. It will also draw the pain out of it as well. If your does get a chapped udder, it's great for that too. If I get a bad cut, I'll slather some of that on and put a band-aid on over it and speeds up the healing process. I love this stuff! Heads up, a dab will do you. We have a medium sized jar of this from years ago. I don't believe it has an expiration date either. It's great stuff. I've also heard of people using Vicks Vapo Rub. I've never tried it, but I guess it works wonders.


I went to a podiatrist because I am diabetic. I love to wear flip flops all summer and he said 2 wrap my feet in saran wrap with Vicks all over them after each shower for 20 minutes. after 3 days oh my goodness what a difference the Vicks kills fungus also. I sleep with them wrapped. I also have really dry cracked bleeding hands and he recommended eucerin or aquaphor. It's kind of spendy but works like Bag Balm in relieving and hydrating.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.target.com/p/eucerin-intensive-repair-lotion-16-9-oz/-/A-11005414#prodSlot=medium_1_7&term=eucerin This stuff is the only thing that works for me. I swear by it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

i have a friend who has psoriasis. She uses the eucerin and aquaphor as well. It works for her.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Looks like its time to start testing products! My arms have been more sensitive lately too... thinking that may be laundry detergent. But anyway, looks like its time to invest in skin products. 

Thanks again


----------

